# WTH is the SPRING FLING Thread!!!!



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Trying to go through and see some updates but the thread is no longer visible to registered users. Is there something I'm missing or wtf????

__________________
*Shadow Ninja*
*contract negotiations*


















“If you find a path with no obstacles, 
it probably doesn't lead anywhere.” 
--Henry Wadsworth Longfellow


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Anarchy!!!!!


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Good point I tried to check something and could not find it.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I guess it got deleted.  Hope someone kept track of the bloodworm part of it. Because I know money has changed hands already and people will be pretty mad if it causes the ball to be dropped.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

The theard is gone


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

it was a wbb sanctioned event. they were using their member dues to support the event, thus had to be removed


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

member dues ? Guess I missed that memo.

Either way, WBB or no WBB, Supporter or lurker, it would be nice if we all still got together. 

I cant tell you how often I end up fishing next to someone who I chatted with here on P&S. 
Hopefully, I'll see some of you out there on 4/12 or maybe another day.

Brian. You and me AI this year! Time for a mulligan


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Oh man, I hope everyone that wanted bloodworms have already paid Tunafish for it.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

chump said:


> Oh man, I hope everyone that wanted bloodworms have already paid Tunafish for it.



if not I'd start checking the Rachel Ray and Martha Stewart web sites for Blood Worm Stew


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

ok, my post above was a total JOKE


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Shhhssssh, I thought we hiding this from cowboy fa*s.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Don't worry guys. Spring Fling is still on with or without that thread. I don't know why it was removed, but that doesn't mean we're not going to have a good time still.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Interesting. Anyone see anything wierd?


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

WTH is WBB? I just wanted to go fishing ...................


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

Hannibal said:


> WTH is WBB? I just wanted to go fishing ...................


see my sig? it's like that...organized.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

stupidjet said:


> see my sig? it's like that...organized.



I see a red x. I am not impressed with your organization. 

LOL


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

hmmm..interesting, i see my own sig...anybody else not see it??


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*stupidjet*

All I see is the pic ....... 

Sampled some of my Homemade wine last night .... Wow


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

stupidjet said:


> hmmm..interesting, i see my own sig...anybody else not see it??


I see it.

I also see it in my latest post but not in the others....


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

stupidjet said:


> hmmm..interesting, i see my own sig...anybody else not see it??


I cant see your sig. its covered by a pic of Al.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

OK guys looks like it's been deleted.

I get this message when I try to link to it from my control panel subscriptions:

_Invalid Thread specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator_

I also get this same message when I click the link to the thread entitled "Spring Fling Been Cancelled?"

I hope someone has the list of participants and who was getting the bloodworms.

This is a real shame.


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

This is wrong. Just plain wrong, pure and simple. Did TunaFish order those flats of worms? Who's gonna eat the cost of them. I made plans ro meet Shooter and Eric to a)pick up 4 spikes he made for me and b)measure my truck for a custom Shooter Rack. I am wasting vacation time because someone decided that the Spring Fling is not worthy of P&S. Who's gonna reimburse me for the 2 days of annual leave I will be taking off with no place to go. I'll go light, please send the payment of $250 via pay pal. I don't know who made this decision to pull the plug on the whole deal but there are/were plans to do other things in conjunction with the Spring Fling. This really stinks out loud. Can someone provide some kind of explanation about what's going on? A little bit of honesty would go a long way here folks. As it stands now I'll never plan on doing anything with the folks on P&S if well laid plans can be canceled at will and without an explanation.

Shooter/Eric I guess we'll need to make other arrangements. I really was planning on using those spikes on the second leg of my trip with Steve (Squalus) to OBX. 

KMW, man I really was looking forward to meeting and fishing with you. In case you can't tell I'm really rather upset by this turn of events and I feel that we're all owed some kind of explanation. 
I better stop now before I get banned from P&S but then again what's the difference. May as not be a P&S site if this speaks to the integrity of the board. I better stop now, Philly Jack


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

that pic is my sig...

organized crime...scarface...wbb...the mob...get it?

i'll be at the dc improv all week, thanks


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I feel for you Philly Jack. But, I don't think the Spring Fling has been canceled. Its still on, so don't worry. 

I know the Spring Fling post had bunch of trash talking in it. That's probably the reason why it was deleted. But, IMHO it should of been kept around since it did have useful information for the actual event.

If SandFlea or which ever mod deleted the thread can give some kind of explanation, that would be helpful. thanks.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

God almighty...

As I said a few days ago, the Fling is still on. It's in the calendar.

When it gets closer--probably mid-March--we'll get another thread going on it.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Damn, You all just got served by sandflea  opcorn:


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

sand flea said:


> God almighty...
> 
> As I said a few days ago, the Fling is still on. It's in the calendar.
> 
> When it gets closer--probably mid-March--we'll get another thread going on it.


haahaa... thanks flea.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

sand flea said:


> As I said a few days ago, the Fling is still on. It's in the calendar.
> 
> When it gets closer--probably mid-March--we'll get another thread going on it.


That is good news. I bought a new rod from one of the guys on P&S and he's supposed to deliver it at the fling.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

squalus said:


> I hope someone has the list of participants and who was getting the bloodworms.


I have the list of all of the folks who ordered it. Just in case if some did not get my PM which I sent out this morning, we will do the fling and I will have the BW ready, uh that is if I get your payment. .


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*yep*



sand flea said:


> God almighty...
> 
> As I said a few days ago, the Fling is still on. It's in the calendar.
> 
> When it gets closer--probably mid-March--we'll get another thread going on it.



CRS- Can't Remember S**t-----Really sucks.....

ya did say it was in the calendar.


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

*I apologize*

Sorry if I went a little overboard there folks but you don't know how much I am looking forward to this trip. I just reread my post and I may have gone a little overboard. I'm just not comfortable with all the man drama that's been going on. Then the trip went from being a sticky, to a regular post to being gone. I just saw this trip, that I was so looking forward to, falling apart right in front of me and there was nothing I could do to make things right.

Again, I'm sorry if I overreacted. See ya at SPSP! Jack


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

sand flea said:


> God almighty...
> 
> As I said a few days ago, the Fling is still on. It's in the calendar.
> 
> When it gets closer--probably mid-March--we'll get another thread going on it.



It's not the point that it's in the calendar. There was a ton of info on that thread that everyone was using and adding to. Seems kinda fcd^ that both the Sping Fling and Matapeake thread were removed because you banned two users. 

I believe, considering the omnipotent ones that run this site, they have no problem in placing the thread/sticky back out there and changing the user name that started the thread. I've had b-day info moved from one thread to another so why would this be different. 

Let's see something happen on this. It's all a crock of shiggity IMHO...


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Huntz pipe down before they ban your ARSE!!!!




Huntsman said:


> It's not the point that it's in the calendar. There was a ton of info on that thread that everyone was using and adding to. Seems kinda fcd^ that both the Sping Fling and Matapeake thread were removed because you banned two users.
> 
> I believe, considering the omnipotent ones that run this site, they have no problem in placing the thread/sticky back out there and changing the user name that started the thread. I've had b-day info moved from one thread to another so why would this be different.
> 
> Let's see something happen on this. It's all a crock of shiggity IMHO...


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey Tuna.

If you have extra bloods at the fling, I'll pick up a dozen or so...


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

fyremanjef said:


> Hey Tuna.
> 
> If you have extra bloods at the fling, I'll pick up a dozen or so...


No problem FJef. I'm sure some of the BW buyers from the list will bow out and I may have extras. I'll inform you and others know where to find me on that day as the fling draws near.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

who got bannedf?


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Leave it alone folks. I bet the posts can't be here because the author's ban creates a technology glitch. I just don't want to see the fling get canceled.

FYI, the smart money says the winning fish is caught around 1:30 PM, thank me later.

Let's not forget we'll need a catch and release tips post before the event along with the summary stuff.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

TunaFish said:


> I have the list of all of the folks who ordered it. Just in case if some did not get my PM which I sent out this morning, we will do the fling and I will have the BW ready, uh that is if I get your payment. .


How many 6 and 8 oz frog tongue sinkers would that take?


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

jcreamer said:


> How many 6 and 8 oz frog tongue sinkers would that take?


12 @6ozs
6 @8ozs

Thanks JC,

Ditto to what Lip says!!!


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

TunaFish said:


> 12 @6ozs
> 6 @8ozs
> 
> Thanks JC,
> ...


Tuna, I should have paid you when I saw you yesterday. Sorry about that. If I see you this weekend, please remind me. Otherwise, let me know if you want me to PayPal you or to send you a check.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

chump said:


> Tuna, I should have paid you when I saw you yesterday. Sorry about that. If I see you this weekend, please remind me. Otherwise, let me know if you want me to PayPal you or to send you a check.


same here for me. let me know your paypal address so I can send you payment. my pm box got full so I accidentally deleted it.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Lipyourown said:


> Leave it alone folks. I bet the posts can't be here because the author's ban creates a technology glitch. I just don't want to see the fling get canceled.
> 
> FYI, the smart money says the winning fish is caught around 1:30 PM, thank me later.
> 
> Let's not forget we'll need a catch and release tips post before the event along with the summary stuff.


Just had to add in M-, just kinda burns a fella up.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

TunaFish said:


> 12 @6ozs
> 6 @8ozs
> 
> Thanks JC,
> ...


Got them I will have them at the fling.


----------



## henryenr (Nov 20, 2006)

Add me to the list of going.. what can i bring to the park? i guess i'll bring some soda or something


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

henryenr said:


> Add me to the list of going.. what can i bring to the park? i guess i'll bring some soda or something


There is a thread coming out later where u can post what you are going to bring.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome to P&S *henryenr*!

And welcome aboard to the Spring Fling!


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Welcome henryenr


----------



## BlodiaInc (Nov 15, 2007)

What's going on? How can I get details?


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

BlodiaInc. I think the details will be posted in a week or so but a bunch of us are meeting at SPSP on April 13th to try our hands at C&R Stiper fishing. One fella is getting a flat or two of blood worms and that's really all I know at this point. There was a roster of names that had been posted and I would expect to see that again too. All I can say is watch this space for future announcements. Philly Jack


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Philly Jack said:


> BlodiaInc. I think the details will be posted in a week or so but a bunch of us are meeting at SPSP on *April 13th* to try our hands at C&R Stiper fishing. One fella is getting a flat or two of blood worms and that's really all I know at this point. There was a roster of names that had been posted and I would expect to see that again too. All I can say is watch this space for future announcements. Philly Jack


That's April *12th* (Saturday)...


----------

